# Bad behavior



## ErinKC (May 6, 2012)

Hi everyone. I came on this forum because I'm very curious about the attitudes of small breed dog owners in regard to training and obedience. I didn't notice very many threads about behavioral concerns and training, so I thought I would just ask the question outright. I am truly not trying to offend the Maltese lovers on this forum, I am looking for honest answers and a discussion.

I currently own a Rottweiler, and over the course of my life have owned many other large, working breed dogs. I believe in responsible pet ownership and understanding characteristics of your breed before choosing it. Therefore, I strive to make my dogs ambassadors for their breed. This is especially true of my current Rottie Gloria. She has done a lot of obedience training with me, and is a certified therapy dog.

When we go on walks, she heels right by my side. There is about 2 ft or less of loose leash. It took a LOT of work, but she listens to my commands and will ignore distractions, not pull at the leash, not react to other dogs and people. 

In my neighborhood, it seems like most of these distractions are owners walking small breed dogs, like the 2 Maltese down the street. The little dogs bark, growl, lunge and pull at the leashes when they see me and my dog walking by. The owners generally stand and watch and do nothing (maybe preferring to let their dogs choose when to move on again?) There seems to be a double standard for the behavior of large breed dogs and small ones. Imagine if my Rottie did the EXACT same thing that the neighbors Maltese did: lunged at passerbys and dogs, growled, barked and pulled....animal control would probably be called.

Now I completely understand that a badly behaved Rottweiler is more dangerous than a badly behaved Maltese, which is why I followed through with Glo's training...it was my duty to do right by her when I chose to buy her as a puppy. However, doesn't every dog owner want a calm, well behaved dog? 

Do some of you feel like it's not a big deal since your pets are so small that instead of actually fixing the bad behavior through training you can ignore it/pick the dog up/pull it along and it won't end up being that dangerous? Do you feel like it is a perk of choosing a small breed like the Maltese to NOT have to train your dog? Are there any of you out there with well-behaved small dogs who HAVE worked on training that also feel frustrated by the owners who do nothing?

Once again, not trying to offend, just curious what actual Maltese owners think about the subject. I love all dogs and animals (including the small ones  ), but it makes me very sad to hear stories about badly socialized and untrained toy dogs instigating fights but the larger dog is always blamed.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

ErinKC said:


> Hi everyone. I came on this forum because I'm very curious about the attitudes of small breed dog owners in regard to training and obedience. I didn't notice very many threads about behavioral concerns and training, so I thought I would just ask the question outright. I am truly not trying to offend the Maltese lovers on this forum, I am looking for honest answers and a discussion.
> 
> I currently own a Rottweiler, and over the course of my life have owned many other large, working breed dogs. I believe in responsible pet ownership and understanding characteristics of your breed before choosing it. Therefore, I strive to make my dogs ambassadors for their breed. This is especially true of my current Rottie Gloria. She has done a lot of obedience training with me, and is a certified therapy dog.
> 
> ...


'

Don't feel bad at all for asking this question and I am sure no one is offended, or at least I am not. There are many threads on her about redircting unwanted behaviour, and just because they are cute and small....ohhhhh no, we also hold a very high priority on behaviour issues. 

Maltese are an exteremly loving breed, but like any breed need loving guidance. no way do we excuse any unwanted behaviour because they are small. No way.

By the way, my hubby loves Rotty's as do I, I love they way they just sit there, watch people go by and don't bark. They don't have to and they are a gorgeous breed.

Sadly, what you may have witnessed, is an owner, who hasn't quite got down the trainging for her dogs.

But we all take it quite serious, whether in the home, or out of the home, as to behaviour issues.

Your question is as wonderful one, and honest one, because, instead of judging, you thought it better to ask. Good for you.

Many owners here, on the forum actually have taken their babies to puppy classes or have sought a behavoriist, when need be.

Would love to see pictures of your Rotty.

But to answer your question, no, we take health very seriously as well as any behavorial issues. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Erin, 
It is unfortunate that the Maltese in your neighborhood act this way. 

First, I will say a lot of owners that have small breed dogs don't train their dogs correctly because they feel bad being firm and having expectations since the dog is so little and cute. I never had a dog before I got Opey (my Maltese) but decided right away that my dog was going to behave and not act like a spoiled little dog because he was small and cute. I would have set the same expectations for a big breed dog as I did for Opey. 

Second, the Maltese breed is like a big dog trapped in a small dog's body. This breed is so fearless and has the heart of lion that they want to show other dogs who the alpha actually is. 

Now, everyone on this forum is very into training and having well behaved Maltese. My Opey will act like this when he sees another dog on his walk also, more so with my husband because I am the alpha and neither of my dogs (I also have a the Basset Hound) fully listen to my hubby, although he is getting better at getting them under control when this happens on walks by using treats. However, both my dogs know the commend "mind your business" and when they hear this, especially from me, they act like they didn't even see the other dog. 

Training is a constant thing as well, so maybe the owners of the two Malts in your neighbor trained them at one point but haven't been consistent with it. 

It is unfortunate that big breed dogs like Rottie's get a bad rap because they are sweet hearts!! It's the owners who give them the bad rap and they should be punished not the breed. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe that the Maltese (especially rescue) has a natural tendency to be much more reactive than the larger breeds. I've never had a problem with any large breed dog being reactive. Please feel free to come work with Zooey


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

allheart said:


> '
> 
> Don't feel bad at all for asking this question and I am sure no one is offended, or at least I am not. There are many threads on her about redircting unwanted behaviour, and just because they are cute and small....ohhhhh no, we also hold a very high priority on behaviour issues.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Christine!! I especially like your comment "Your question is as wonderful one, and honest one, because, instead of judging, you thought it better to ask. Good for you."!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can only speak for myself. I have seen large breeds act just as badly, if not worse than my two small dogs---so I don't think it is just a big/small dog thing.
My two are pretty small even for small dogs and when I only had one he was extremely compliant & very easy to command. After we added the 2nd, and they bonded big-time, now both misbehave terribly in public when they confront another dog. This has to do w/the bonding w/each other & the psychology of wishing to protect one another. I have not yet been able to control either of them in public when they are together & come in contact w/another dog (usually large dogs since they run in packs on the streets here in Greece & my dogs are afraid of them because of their aggressive behavior). There is one very well behaved stray that lives at the end of our street, whom we feed & who watches out for us---neither of my dogs are afraid of this loving guy so they react totally different toward him. 
I, myself, am afraid of large dogs (for reasons mentioned already) and my dogs certainly sense this. I tend to cross streets if I see one coming. I have been attacked and my friend actually went to the hospital here due to this situation. So this is not an unfounded fear---but it is a fear.
There are no small dog training classes here, but I hope to get some help in how to recondition my two. I do believe in positive reinforcement. I also believe that some dogs are more over stimulated than others/and some are more compliant.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree with your observations. Maltese dogs (while small and totally adorable) are dogs, and as dogs should be trained to behave. I had to work quite a bit with my male, Frankie. He had become quite reactive and was barking and snarling at every dog that walked by. Through training, he is a different boy. I think the difference is, a small dog that is pulling hard on the leash won't take your arm off, as a large dog might. Small dogs do tend to be indulged by some owners that treat them like human children, which they are not. Small dogs are still dogs. Through training you deepen your relationship with your dog in ways people simply indulge their dogs do not understand.


----------



## ErinKC (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for your replies  I'll try to post some pics later  It's good to hear that small dog owners also have the same philosophies and aren't so different after all. Sometimes the owners on the Rottweiler forum I'm a part of can just be nasty about "ankle biters" as they call them...that's why I came on here...it didn't seem fair just bashing small dogs in general. From what you describe of your dogs...they sound awesome! I happen to have grown up around large dogs and haven't actually had friends or family with small breeds either. It's hard to imagine the fun personalities that I'm sure they have when my only experience is my neighbor's dogs yapping and frothing when I go by lol! By the way, your dogs are adorable  



zooeysmom said:


> I believe that the Maltese (especially rescue) has a natural tendency to be much more reactive than the larger breeds. I've never had a problem with any large breed dog being reactive. Please feel free to come work with Zooey


Haha, it would be fun to see Glo and your Zooey walking next to each other...they would make quite a yin/yang pair! Glo was actually pretty reactive during her "teenage" stage when she was testing boundaries. That is what made me up my game, find a trainer and work with her. The Rottweiler forum i mentioned earlier also has lots of people asking for advice on reactivity and leash aggression problems. 

Sometimes when I see the badly behaved small dogs, I DO wonder if I would not have put in so much work if she was smaller and less of a risk. It took a lot of work and was exhausting at times, and I sometimes feel like if I could have gotten away with it, I would have been a bit "lazier.":wub: However, I'm very proud of our accomplishments and I think all the work we've done together helped to strengthen our bond


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I agree with your observations. Maltese dogs (while small and totally adorable) are dogs, and as dogs should be trained to behave. I had to work quite a bit with my male, Frankie. He had become quite reactive and was barking and snarling at every dog that walked by. Through training, he is a different boy. I think the difference is, a small dog that is pulling hard on the leash won't take your arm off, as a large dog might. Small dogs do tend to be indulged by some owners that treat them like human children, which they are not. Small dogs are still dogs. Through training you deepen your relationship with your dog in ways people simply indulge their dogs do not understand.


Very well said Pam. I remember when Kara (RIP) was in the hospital, they were so amazed at how well behaved she was, for being "a smaller breed".

Yes, I consider my babies, as just that, my babies, but I also expect and require, behaviour that is acceptable.

I have to say, and I can only go by this fourum, that we all feel the same way, of our "little darlings". Regardless, of breed or size, behaviour is very important. Outside the fourum, honestly I don't know either way.

My "kids" know what is acceptable and not acceptable. There is nothing cute about poor behavior, and I think it is a direction reflection on the owner, not the dog.

It is so nice to have you on the fourum, and ohhhh how I would love to see a pic of your Rotty :wub:. I adore them as well as GS and alot of other large breeds.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think my dogs are well trained in matters that are important to me. There are some things that I would not tolerate from a big dog that I don't even try to correct. For instance, MiMi jumps up on me when I come home. I bend over and pet her. She wants to see my face, and since she doesn't do any harm, I allow it.

I used to have a neighbor (friend) who had two goldens. When I went to her house both dogs would jump up on me. They were so big that they knocked me on the floor. Then they would lick me and I would laugh and they would lick more. I didn't laugh, because I thought it was funny, but it was like being tickled...you know?

My point is that people create the dogs' behavior, deliberately or by default. Big dog owners and small dog owners are still either good or bad trainers.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Erin, this may even make you feel better  my ''kids, love larger breeds . This is their best friend Harley. He was adoted from a shelter by my neighbors. I think he may have some Rotty in him, but he also has a gorgeous long coat that my neighbors had cut down, which is okay, but I tell you, my kids love Harley, and so do Hubby and I  How gorgeous is Harely? And yes, not having any children, they are my children, but just like children, hubby and I do teach manners.  My kids actually cry if Harely is not out. I have even better pics of all three of mine kissing Harely through the fence, but this was the quickest I could find. Please feel free to share with your "ankle bitter fourum :HistericalSmiley:. Trust me, I do know what you mean. Yes, my kids are pampered, loved, kissed, wear harness outfits, but also are taught right from wrong.

So glad you came to the fourum. WELCOME.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> I agree with your observations. Maltese dogs (while small and totally adorable) are dogs, and as dogs should be trained to behave. I had to work quite a bit with my male, Frankie. He had become quite reactive and was barking and snarling at every dog that walked by. Through training, he is a different boy. I think the difference is, a small dog that is pulling hard on the leash won't take your arm off, as a large dog might. Small dogs do tend to be indulged by some owners that treat them like human children, which they are not. Small dogs are still dogs. Through training you deepen your relationship with your dog in ways people simply indulge their dogs do not understand.


I agree, Pam. I have worked like crazy to socialize and train Bailey to behave on a leash outside. I started pushing him in the stroller before he'd even finished his shots to get him used to other people, dogs, trucks, etc. He has been socialized around other dogs since he was 4.5 months old. At one year, he is the friendliest and most social little dog I have ever seen so it paid off. He doesn't even bark when he sees another dog, although he does bounce and wag his tail like crazy. Although I wouldn't give him and "A" for manners inside, he has the best outdoor manners ever!

I agree with the OP, too. The worst dogs we have seen out walking are little dogs, Yorkies and Chi's. They bark, lunge, and go into attack mode when they see another dog. 

I always had large dogs before I adopted Lady, so maybe that is why I expect the same manners from a small dog?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I agree, Pam. I have worked like crazy to socialize and train Bailey to behave on a leash outside. I started pushing him in the stroller before he'd even finished his shots to get him used to other people, dogs, trucks, etc. He has been socialized around other dogs since he was 4.5 months old. At one year, he is the friendliest and most social little dog I have ever seen so it paid off. He doesn't even bark when he sees another dog, although he does bounce and wag his tail like crazy. Although I wouldn't give him and "A" for manners inside, he has the best outdoor manners ever!
> 
> I agree with the OP, too. The worst dogs we have seen out walking are little dogs, Yorkies and Chi's. They bark, lunge, and go into attack mode when they see another dog.
> 
> I always had large dogs before I adopted Lady, so maybe that is why I expect the same manners from a small dog?


I do have to agree, and ashamely so, that I kiddinly referred to chis as "ankle biters...eeeeek." But I stand by what I originally posted, and I feel memebers on the forum are very consicentious of any behavour problem and that includes when walking on a leash.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Personally I have seen a lot more horribly mannered small dogs, then I have seen horribly mannered large dogs. I also have always been a big dog person. I have loved germanshepherds as far back as I can remember and I have also spent several years reading up on training and behavior so I can be prepared to have one.

I don't by any means mean to say I know a lot  Well, I met my husband who is very allergic to many breeds and a german shepherd was not going to happen to us. I have to admit I was disapointed when we decided on a maltese, it was my most favorite of my least favorite breeds-but the first time I got to hold that little ball of fluff, I fell completely in love.

I love training, we use the clicker when we start new things, I use positive reinforcement. We both have a blast with it. Rocky does not have a little dog complex, he is very timid and sweet tempered. He does jump on me when I come home and if he were a big dog, I might have an issue with that, but since he is so little, I'm ok with it.

He is not aggressive to dogs when we go for walks, personally I think leash aggression to other dogs is a very difficult thing to work with and I don't blame people who have problems with it. So long as the dogs are restrained and the owner is atempting to keep them from being nasty little minions, then I don't see an issue-you just try to avoid them.

Now dogs off leash, huge issue for me. I was walking Rocky day before yesterday, we were in our yard, two larger dogs (austrailian shepherds that live down the road) came into our yard and attacked him. These dogs have always been sweet when not together but I'm assuming it had something to do with pack mentality and my dog looking like a bunny rabbit. I wanted to kill them and I will no longer be nice when they wonder into my yard. Some idiot down the road owns them and they are always loose. I'm going to start calling animal control.

Loose dogs are my issue, small or large, if your dog is loose and it runs off, I don't care if its a small dog yapping at a large one, if the large one is on leash then it's your fault for not having your little one on a leash.

Rocky is ok now, but I don't know yet if this is going to have any effect on how he reacts to other dogs.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, I have to admit that I have one of those naughty little reactive malts. He was a rescue and came to me that way and I'm working very hard to correct it, but it's NOT an easy thing to break. But he is an instigator and he is definitely the one who gets the even the calmest dogs riled up. But I got a tip that I should just pick him up and hold him out in front of me, not cuddled close to me. This has helped immensely, because if nothing else it shuts him up and lets passers by pass by without a big ruckus. I do believe very strongly in obedience training and in fact we have our 6th class tomorrow in basic obedience. I think leash reaction is not all that uncommon with small breeds, most do it out of fear. But I guess I would just say to you that you might not understand the circumstances of the dog and where they came from so maybe don't immediately think it's just an irresponsible owner who doesn't care about their dog's behavior (although it could very well be). I can tell you when my dog starts flipping out on his leash, there's not a dang thing I can do about it besides picking him up, unless I want to take off running the other way. And I wouldn't have known picking him up was an acceptable solution had I not gotten the advice from someone with the same problem who is working with a behaviorist. But I do totally understand your annoyance with those barky little dogs! Trust me, I see that annoyance a lot!! :blink:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

shellbeme said:


> Personally I have seen a lot more horribly mannered small dogs, then I have seen horribly mannered large dogs. I also have always been a big dog person. I have loved germanshepherds as far back as I can remember and I have also spent several years reading up on training and behavior so I can be prepared to have one.
> 
> I don't by any means mean to say I know a lot  Well, I met my husband who is very allergic to many breeds and a german shepherd was not going to happen to us. I have to admit I was disapointed when we decided on a maltese, it was my most favorite of my least favorite breeds-but the first time I got to hold that little ball of fluff, I fell completely in love.
> 
> ...


 
Oh dear me, I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry for you and Rocky. oh my gosh.

I am SO with you. I see owners, whether small or large breed, and the owner is walking so proudly, because, his dog is walking off a leash, are you kidding me???? Let's face it, these are dogs, I do realize that, even though I do treat my darlings as my kids, but they are dogs, and one thing catches their eye, and they are off a leash, out into the street they could go. I have seen this with small dog owners as well as large dog owners.

I am so sorry about dear little Rocky.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think many small dogs are more reactive then large ones because their owners have the, "It's a small dog so doesn't matter" stance.

I believe small dogs should be trained just as if they were a large breed. So that means socialization, obedience, and daily walks.

Sadly many small dogs are infrequently walked because people believe them running around the house or yard playing is enough exercise.

My sister is a good example ..... Her dog is TERRIBLE. She is sweet and loving in the house, but as soon as someone new comes in or she sees a strange dog all bets are off. And she hardly is ever walked, so has terrible manners in public.

If she were a large breed she would be lethal.

But my sister has the, "She is small so it is fine and kind of cute. Not a big deal" stance.

I don't allow Gus or Grace to get away with behaviors I wouldn't allow a large dog to have.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> I think many small dogs are more reactive then large ones because their owners have the, "It's a small dog so doesn't matter" stance.
> 
> I believe small dogs should be trained just as if they were a large breed. So that means socialization, obedience, and daily walks.
> 
> Sadly many small dogs are infrequently walked because people believe them running around the house or yard playing is enough exercise.


Excellent point! :thumbsup:

I firmly believe small dogs need regular outdoor physical exercise and the mental stimulation it provides. Running around inside isn't a substitute. Bailey is pad trained, but we take several walks daily. He plays with his dog buddies almost daily. He is such a mentally sound dog as a result, although having a fantastic breeder played a huge part in his disposition.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I have to add my 2-1/2 cents here. I also have one of those reactive little dogs, and like Steve, Lucy came to me that way. I adopted her and she was a stray out on her own for some unknown amount of time before I got her. Before I figured out exactly how to handle her when she reacts on the leash, I got a lot of disdainful looks from the big dog owners. Believe me, nobody wants their dog to behave that way. But let's face it, if a tiny 9 pound dog lunges and barks it can easily be controled or picked up and it isn't a threat. So, while the owner is "working on" correcting the behavior, it's fairly safe to walk the dog in public places. That just isn't the case with a really big dog. And I would think that a rottweiler who behaved like Lucy at the shelter probably never would have been given a second chance. Little dogs, not being as a big of a threat for the most part, can be taken out even if they have behavior problems. Big dogs really can't. I don't think small dog owners want their dogs to behave badly, but neither do I think that it is quite as important for a tiny dog to be well behaved as it is for a large breed. You really have to gauge it by the dog's potential for harm.
And I agree--my biggest pet peeve at the park is the owners who insist upon walking their dogs off-leash, despite the many signs prohibiting this. I've often had pit mixes run up to my dog(s) with the owner right behind saying, "don't worry, he/she is friendly." I usually answer, "well, mine isn't. That's why she's on a leash." Also, I've read that tiny dogs may be more reactive simply because they feel more threatened. My dog acts much different toward a large dog when she's on leash than she does toward another dog her own size. She isn't well behaved in either case, but she's much MORE reactive toward a big or aggressive dog.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

To the OP, I have 3 tiny Maltese(all 3 are under 5 pounds) I am also afraid of big dogs as I was almost attacked by a lab once. Also, even though a big dog can be friendly and well-behaved, it can easily injure or kill a 4 pound dog by accidentally stepping on it, or playing with it, without meaning to. My 3 do know basic obedience and have additional training in the way they relate to me and my lifestyle. When my girls are together and we are out walking, they act the same way..barking and lunging when they see big dogs. I always give a large dog a wide berth usually by crossing to the other side of the street. That being said, I do not have these issues when I walk them individually, which I do most of the time now. Two of mine are pretty friendly and outgoing, while one is shy. I confess that I probably do indulge them more than I should, but Maltese were bred to be pampered lap dogs, so they are different from Rottweilers in that respect. ALL dog owners need to be responsible and should be able to control their dogs, however, I believe there is a greater burden on owners of large dogs because they can do a lot more damage, whether it is intended or not.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Also, I've read that tiny dogs may be more reactive simply because they feel more threatened. My dog acts much different toward a large dog when she's on leash than she does toward another dog her own size. She isn't well behaved in either case, but she's much MORE reactive toward a big or aggressive dog.[/QUOTE]

I have to second Gail on this one too (I think she is the one who gave me the tip on picking him up), that Stevie misbehaves almost every time he sees another dog, but I can tell you if we came up on a rottie on our walk, that would just send him over the edge. So you may truly be getting to "enjoy" the extremes of leash reactivity from the little ones simply because you have a larger dog. That doesn't make it right! But that's just how it is. I have not found an effective way to deal with him other than picking him up b/c once he's in his flipping out state, I could dangle a bone-in ribeye in front of him and I don't think he'd even notice it! And I've tried catching it early, distracting with treats, doing u-turns, making him sit, dragging him, nudging him, redirecting him, staying calm, almost crying, etc. He's better around the little dogs, but the big dogs just send him over the edge! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## ErinKC (May 6, 2012)

Great points made by everyone. I agree that there are badly behaved dogs and dogs working on leash reactivity both large and small. I had a shepherd mix that was very reactive, he was an older rescue and therefore the behavior was already deeply ingrained when I got him. It's embarrassing and difficult, but because he was "in-training" and reactive, I would u-turn, bribe with treat, dodge behind cars, whatever worked to help him. I am not judging any dog owners for having reactive dogs...I can feel their pain. 

The thing that bothers me and boggles my mind about the small dog owners in my neighborhood is that they either do nothing or encourage the behavior by saying stuff like "Oh really, baby? You tell that big mean dog..." (Literally have heard that as we walk by.) At least the people with larger reactive dogs will try to pull their dogs away or say no or something, even if it's not totally effective. It's really encouraging to find that my frustrating neighbor is not necessarily the norm :smilie_tischkante: and there are so many responsible small dog owners on this forum 

Also, my sympathies to anyone who has been attacked by an off leash dog  That is just terrible. I'm sure you all must be very scared for your little guys when that happens. I also get very anxious when an off-leash dog runs up to me and Gloria...not because much can damage my 95lb girl, but if she were to defend herself and me, she could do serious damage and end up getting in trouble even though she was leashed


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> To the OP, I have 3 tiny Maltese(all 3 are under 5 pounds) I am also afraid of big dogs as I was almost attacked by a lab once. Also, even though a big dog can be friendly and well-behaved, it can easily injure or kill a 4 pound dog by accidentally stepping on it, or playing with it, without meaning to. My 3 do know basic obedience and have additional training in the way they relate to me and my lifestyle. When my girls are together and we are out walking, they act the same way..barking and lunging when they see big dogs. I always give a large dog a wide berth usually by crossing to the other side of the street. That being said, I do not have these issues when I walk them individually, which I do most of the time now. Two of mine are pretty friendly and outgoing, while one is shy. I confess that I probably do indulge them more than I should, but Maltese were bred to be pampered lap dogs, so they are different from Rottweilers in that respect. ALL dog owners need to be responsible and should be able to control their dogs, however, I believe there is a greater burden on owners of large dogs because they can do a lot more damage, whether it is intended or not.


:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:goodpost:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, many years ago our neighbor had a pair of bull mastifs. He would walk them on a flimsy extenda leash. One day hubby stepped out of the front door with our bichon. The man was fooling around with the female and paying no mind to the male. The big male was not at all reactive. He didn't bark or anything like that. He just ran up and grabbed Fifer in his mouth by the back of the neck. My husband punched the huge beast in the face with all his might and the dog dropped Fifer. One shake and our precious baby would have been dead. The idiot human looked up and said, "Why'd you hit my dog?":wacko1:

And that wasn't the end of the trouble those lovely dogs with an idiot for a person caused, not by a long shot.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I agree with your observations. Maltese dogs (while small and totally adorable) are dogs, and as dogs should be trained to behave. I had to work quite a bit with my male, Frankie. He had become quite reactive and was barking and snarling at every dog that walked by. Through training, he is a different boy. I think the difference is, a small dog that is pulling hard on the leash won't take your arm off, as a large dog might. Small dogs do tend to be indulged by some owners that treat them like human children, which they are not. Small dogs are still dogs. Through training you deepen your relationship with your dog in ways people simply indulge their dogs do not understand.





Ladysmom said:


> I agree, Pam. I have worked like crazy to socialize and train Bailey to behave on a leash outside. I started pushing him in the stroller before he'd even finished his shots to get him used to other people, dogs, trucks, etc. He has been socialized around other dogs since he was 4.5 months old. At one year, he is the friendliest and most social little dog I have ever seen so it paid off. He doesn't even bark when he sees another dog, although he does bounce and wag his tail like crazy. Although I wouldn't give him and "A" for manners inside, he has the best outdoor manners ever!
> 
> I agree with the OP, too. The worst dogs we have seen out walking are little dogs, Yorkies and Chi's. They bark, lunge, and go into attack mode when they see another dog.
> 
> I always had large dogs before I adopted Lady, so maybe that is why I expect the same manners from a small dog?


*I was wondering if either one of you ladies would come over and train Sammie.......:chili:I will even make you lunch, should not take longer than 1 day... :HistericalSmiley:

*Hi,
It will never change in my opinion. Too many dogs and not enough training big, small, in between. I have been dealing with the opposite side of the coin for 2 1/2 yrs now. Just as you have to deal with the untrained Maltese, I have to deal with owners of big dogs that are totally untrained and at times off leash in my neighborhood. All should be trained, but people don't care enough to put the time in. I have seen it here. The Maltese are annoying, but the big dogs can KILL!

We have one who sometimes walks nonchalantly along, with the Doberman 20 ft in front, unleashed. You never know when?

Or here is a biggie. Opens garage door and let the dogs exit unleashed to the car. *like they are going to stop at the car door and sit. (how my Maltese was attacked)

Open car doors and let them exit to house unleashed. *first place they go is to the mailbox, not the house....dah!

Lounging on carport while owner is in front yard. *fine till we stroll by and I'm knocked down by a over friendly bulldog and sammie is back in the stroller by now, freaking out.

A lady who walks 3 big dogs that are all pulling dead on in front of her, clearly too many for her to handle. So your not sure what will happen if one got away. *she was pulled down recently, so DH is with her now. Will it last?? Never know. 

So yea, I'm scared to walk Sammie after 2 of them snatched him from his stroller last year for no reason but to kill him I guess. Now he is a mess for first few minutes we leave. He is fine with anywhere else. I would love to walk 3 times a day, but not everyone can walk a 5 lb Maltese as much as they would like to. *

Famous last words from a dog owner, "It's OK, he's friendly". **
*


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

No, I do not think your neighbor is the norm. But then again, you are also asking a bunch of people who are a little nutty (in a good way) about their dogs (present company included!), so maybe WE are not the norm. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You know what my pet peeve is? Retractable leashes! Doesn't matter if it's a big dog or small dog on the other end. In my neighborhood the dogs on retractable leashes are the worst behaved and their owners just let them do whatever they want.


----------



## ErinKC (May 6, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> *I was wondering if either one of you ladies would come over and train Sammie.......:chili:I will even make you lunch, should not take longer than 1 day... :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> *Hi,
> It will never change in my opinion. Too many dogs and not enough training big, small, in between. I have been dealing with the opposite side of the coin for 2 1/2 yrs now. Just as you have to deal with the untrained Maltese, I have to deal with owners of big dogs that are totally untrained and at times off leash in my neighborhood. All should be trained, but people don't care enough to put the time in. I have seen it here. The Maltese are annoying, but the big dogs can KILL!
> ...


Wow, I'm so sorry to hear about your experiences. I would be very unhappy to walk around in your neighborhood as well! I guess it's pretty clear that the problem is with all irresponsible owners, and I agree that my neighbor's dogs are an annoyance and not a danger like some of the examples you mentioned. Not everyone should own large breed dogs. Too bad there isn't a way to stop ignorant people from buying puppies...it would help a lot more than breed bans....ban stupid people! :wavetowel2:


Ladysmom said:


> You know what my pet peeve is? Retractable leashes! Doesn't matter if it's a big dog or small dog on the other end. In my neighborhood the dogs on retractable leashes are the worst behaved and their owners just let them do whatever they want.


YES!!! I'm with you 100% haha


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I debated a while whether to comment on this post as many on SM know, my case was perhaps the worst-case, tragic scenario. And I apologize, in advance, for this long post.

I had posted here the traumatic event of how 8 weeks ago we had lost our beloved Shayna. I was in our garage, putting my coat on and dropped her leash as I’ve done many times before. I looked down, and she was gone. I didn’t think much of it as usually she goes down the driveway and sits there to wait for me. Unfortunately, this time, she ran across the street to someone who was walking their dog, a pitbull mix. Shayna was barking at the dog, and the dog walker was struggling to hold the dog. I yelled for her to stop and freeze which usually works. When the dog walker saw me, she kind of just stood there. Then her dog lunged at Shayna and nipped her, and Shayna was down on the ground, crying. I apologized to the woman, picked up Shayna and ran to the veterinary hospital. The dog had severed her spinal cord, and she had to be put to sleep.

Shayna was a dominant alpha dog, but believe me, we had spent lots of time and money on training. Most people who meet her say she is sweet and was considered well socialized, spending time in doggie day care and doggie parties. Yet, there was a part of her that seemed to be aggressive with certain dogs. And tragically, she had picked a dog with an inexperienced dog walker. I call her a dog walker, but she was just a friend of the family who owned the dog. She even didn’t tell the owner what had happened! A few days after we lost Shayna, we notified the neighbor and told them what had happened to Shayna. Of course, they weren’t told that anything had happened. They were very apologetic even offered to buy us another dog! Their pitbull mix was an example of what you hear about lots of times: owners not being able to care and train their big dog. The dog is not exercised and is mostly let out on their deck to bark away. Shayna and I would often walk by as their deck was on our development’s walking path, and this dog would bark at us. I would ignore it, to indicate to Shayna that the dog is not something to worry about then started saying, “No” to control her as you can tell the dog would upset her. (Did she sense that the dog would eventually kill her?) Months before Shayna was injured, we stopped seeing the dog on the deck, probably because the neighbors had complained to authorities. We rarely saw the dog on our walks and on those rare occasions when we did, the owners went the other way. Even the owner admitted to us that she couldn’t take the dog out on walks, because she had a weak wrist and was not able to hold the dog. They even tried to “retire” this dog at a farm, but it was returned. After Shayna died, we did call animal control, and they told us that the owners were receptive to re-training their dog.

I wasn’t looking for animal control to get rid of the dog (my husband felt differently). It was after all someone’s family dog. The owner also said that her kids loved the dog, but she or her adult kids really didn’t take responsibility in seeing that the dog was exercised and trained! I really don't know if they still have the dog nor if they are exercising and training their dog. 

For the first month and a half, I blamed myself for dropping the leash. I go over and over different things I could have done. If only we had timed our walk at another time. If only I had looked down sooner. If only that neighbor's friend hadn't offered to walk the dog. If, if, if . . . We would often take Shayna to the mailbox without a leash, and she’s able to heel and when she sees another dog, I’m able to control her not to leave my side. I don’t think I would ever feel such freedom with our future puppy. We are getting another Maltese puppy in a couple of months and will again spend lots of time and money to train our puppy. We will be the one in need of most of the training to learn not to be fearful and transmit this fear to our puppy. When I tell people of how we lost our Shayna, I always wonder if they think I'm to blame. I often wonder if I should wear a red-letter “I” for IRRESPONSIBLE owner for that one time I dropped the leash.

After we lost Shayna, we visited our dog trainer, and he told us of one of the Maltese he trained. This Maltese was injured after it went after a big dog, losing its spleen. After the operation and the Maltese was healed, it still acted aggressively towards the big dog. As others have said, a Maltese is a big dog in a little dog’s body. I applaud your coming on this forum to tell your side of the story. I hope everyone doesn’t mind my telling my side, again. Training should not be taken lightly. But even with the best intentions, bad, tragic things happen.


----------



## ErinKC (May 6, 2012)

brendaman said:


> I debated a while whether to comment on this post as many on SM know, my case was perhaps the worst-case, tragic scenario. And I apologize, in advance, for this long post.
> 
> I had posted here the traumatic event of how 8 weeks ago we had lost our beloved Shayna. I was in our garage, putting my coat on and dropped her leash as I’ve done many times before. I looked down, and she was gone. I didn’t think much of it as usually she goes down the driveway and sits there to wait for me. Unfortunately, this time, she ran across the street to someone who was walking their dog, a pitbull mix. Shayna was barking at the dog, and the dog walker was struggling to hold the dog. I yelled for her to stop and freeze which usually works. When the dog walker saw me, she kind of just stood there. Then her dog lunged at Shayna and nipped her, and Shayna was down on the ground, crying. I apologized to the woman, picked up Shayna and ran to the veterinary hospital. The dog had severed her spinal cord, and she had to be put to sleep.
> 
> ...



:bysmilie: So sorry for your loss  


Also, just wanted to let everyone know that I didn't come on this forum to clog it up with non-maltese threads. Just this one...and I really appreciate everyone indulging me and getting to hear your sides of the big dog/little dog story.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

brendaman said:


> I debated a while whether to comment on this post as many on SM know, my case was perhaps the worst-case, tragic scenario. And I apologize, in advance, for this long post.
> 
> I had posted here the traumatic event of how 8 weeks ago we had lost our beloved Shayna. I was in our garage, putting my coat on and dropped her leash as I’ve done many times before. I looked down, and she was gone. I didn’t think much of it as usually she goes down the driveway and sits there to wait for me. Unfortunately, this time, she ran across the street to someone who was walking their dog, a pitbull mix. Shayna was barking at the dog, and the dog walker was struggling to hold the dog. I yelled for her to stop and freeze which usually works. When the dog walker saw me, she kind of just stood there. Then her dog lunged at Shayna and nipped her, and Shayna was down on the ground, crying. I apologized to the woman, picked up Shayna and ran to the veterinary hospital. The dog had severed her spinal cord, and she had to be put to sleep.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to get this thread off track (and I think it's a wonderful thread by the way) but I think this is important for you to hear (read). Dogs off leash is a big deal for me, it has always been something that I've felt strongly about, yet I am betting those of us who do feel strongly have at one time or another set the leash down for just a second here or there.

When I took the pictures of Rocky on our front porch in his new harness, I took the lead off momentarily to snap a picture or two. (He is normally always on it when we leave the house, we rent currently and our yard is not fenced) Could something have happened that sent him running off to his death? Yes, very possibly though at the time it didn't even cross my mind. I would have felt completely responsible for whatever may have happened. That doesn't mean I love him any less or care for him badly it was a momentary lapse in judgement.

What happened to Shayna was horrible, it was an accident. You didn't make a habit of letting her roam off leash wherever she wanted. It does not make you unfit to own another dog and it does not mean you didn't take care of her or that you cared for her any less. It was a horrible, horrible accident.

Rocky being attacked the other day was terrible but it reinforced the idea that having him on a lead is always best. He was on a lead at the time, and even then I felt powerless, it's not as easy as you would think to gather them up right away when two strays descend on you from out of nowhere.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting but I always felt the same about dog training, expectations etc etc. no matter the size, but I don't really any more. Whether it is mainly individual dogs or partly breed inherited, I have found although I started training just the same, I have had to adjust a lot for this tiny breed. I have had a bigger dog, an Irish Setter, not as big as the other breeds but still much larger than a little malt, and although not a very bright dog, I found a lot easier to train. The size and ability to get eye to eye contact is way easier for one. He was perfectly trained. I also had a Bichon that was around 15lbs that always loved every person and every dog, never barked and was a total pleasure to take anywhere.

On to my Maltese, my Lola is happy to meet everyone and every dog with reservations, she has had big dogs semi lunge at her which has made her a lot more cautious, and she started to react to people who think she is really cute and feel it is their right to roughly pet or chase her thinking she found it fun, but it really upset her. She really isn't fond of people in the street touching her. You have to really stop people from grabbing for little ones, they would never think of doing it to a big dog. My Penny would be the one barking her little head off at some strangers and all dogs. If she sees on on the TV or across the street she will bark at it and go bananas. I have tried many things working on it and have bought books, now I have a trainer coming in. It is very hard with her as she is only 3lbs and people go crazy for her, when they see her they come running over to meet her and if they have solid eye contact and are coming straight for her she freaks out. She is so small I am not surprised she feels self protective. She is fine in a room with other small dogs, but is really nervous of big ones, she is conflicted because she wants to meet them but as she gets close she gets really scared and starts barking at them. So I am also conflicted as to what to do at this point. I have heard so much of these little ones who get seriously hurt or killed by an off or on leash dog lately. I am reconsidering her walking or meeting any big dog at this point. Only last week someone I know witnessed a small dog walking perfectly normally next to it's owner crossing the street get grabbed and shaken by a leashed dog walking the other direction. Both owners were totally in shock, blood everywhere. The dog had never done anything like it before. I care very much that my dogs are well behaved, but am finding it a lot harder. You have to see all the hidden dangers for them at all times, even walking if something makes them nervous they can get easily under your feet and get hurt. It is a whole different ballgame in my opinion.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I think my dogs are well trained in matters that are important to me. There are some things that I would not tolerate from a big dog that I don't even try to correct. For instance, MiMi jumps up on me when I come home. I bend over and pet her. She wants to see my face, and since she doesn't do any harm, I allow it.
> 
> I used to have a neighbor (friend) who had two goldens. When I went to her house both dogs would jump up on me. They were so big that they knocked me on the floor. Then they would lick me and I would laugh and they would lick more. I didn't laugh, because I thought it was funny, but it was like being tickled...you know?
> 
> My point is that people create the dogs' behavior, deliberately or by default. Big dog owners and small dog owners are still either good or bad trainers.


I also don't discourage Opey from jumping up because he is small and he doesn't scratch your legs, he's gentle. He is just so small that he is trying to say hi face to face. :biggrin: I'm not sure I would allow a big dog to jump up, not because it would bother me, because it probably wouldn't, but guest wouldn't like it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

. 

*Famous last words from a dog owner, "It's OK, he's friendly". *
[/QUOTE]

I hear that all the time from owners of big dogs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Interesting but I always felt the same about dog training, expectations etc etc. no matter the size, but I don't really any more. Whether it is mainly individual dogs or partly breed inherited, I have found although I started training just the same, I have had to adjust a lot for this tiny breed. I have had a bigger dog, an Irish Setter, not as big as the other breeds but still much larger than a little malt, and although not a very bright dog, I found a lot easier to train. The size and ability to get eye to eye contact is way easier for one. He was perfectly trained. I also had a Bichon that was around 15lbs that always loved every person and every dog, never barked and was a total pleasure to take anywhere.
> 
> On to my Maltese, my Lola is happy to meet everyone and every dog with reservations, she has had big dogs semi lunge at her which has made her a lot more cautious, and she started to react to people who think she is really cute and feel it is their right to roughly pet or chase her thinking she found it fun, but it really upset her. She really isn't fond of people in the street touching her. You have to really stop people from grabbing for little ones, they would never think of doing it to a big dog. My Penny would be the one barking her little head off at some strangers and all dogs. If she sees on on the TV or across the street she will bark at it and go bananas. I have tried many things working on it and have bought books, now I have a trainer coming in. It is very hard with her as she is only 3lbs and people go crazy for her, when they see her they come running over to meet her and if they have solid eye contact and are coming straight for her she freaks out. She is so small I am not surprised she feels self protective. She is fine in a room with other small dogs, but is really nervous of big ones, she is conflicted because she wants to meet them but as she gets close she gets really scared and starts barking at them. So I am also conflicted as to what to do at this point. I have heard so much of these little ones who get seriously hurt or killed by an off or on leash dog lately. I am reconsidering her walking or meeting any big dog at this point. Only last week someone I know witnessed a small dog walking perfectly normally next to it's owner crossing the street get grabbed and shaken by a leashed dog walking the other direction. Both owners were totally in shock, blood everywhere. The dog had never done anything like it before. I care very much that my dogs are well behaved, but am finding it a lot harder. You have to see all the hidden dangers for them at all times, even walking if something makes them nervous they can get easily under your feet and get hurt. It is a whole different ballgame in my opinion.


:goodpost:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> *I was wondering if either one of you ladies would come over and train Sammie.......:chili:I will even make you lunch, should not take longer than 1 day... :HistericalSmiley:*
> 
> Hi,
> It will never change in my opinion. Too many dogs and not enough training big, small, in between. I have been dealing with the opposite side of the coin for 2 1/2 yrs now. Just as you have to deal with the untrained Maltese, I have to deal with owners of big dogs that are totally untrained and at times off leash in my neighborhood. All should be trained, but people don't care enough to put the time in. I have seen it here. The Maltese are annoying, but the big dogs can KILL!
> ...


Oh that's so awful that happened to Sammie!!! Poor baby! Glad he is safe though!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Why do maltese owners or small dog owners not train their dogs? That's a blanket generalization. why do some people have kids that have manners and some don't? 
I think it's about the individual dog owner not based on the breed or size of the dog. That's just my view.

luckily my dog is very non-reactive towards other dogs, small or large. But every time we walk, there is at least one other dog- both large and small breeds that lunge, snarl or bark at my dog (who ignores them). I honestly don't question the size or breed of the other reactive dog but the actual owner themselves- and I don't think "oh those small dog owners" or 'those big dog owners".


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

brendaman said:


> I debated a while whether to comment on this post as many on SM know, my case was perhaps the worst-case, tragic scenario. And I apologize, in advance, for this long post.
> 
> I had posted here the traumatic event of how 8 weeks ago we had lost our beloved Shayna. I was in our garage, putting my coat on and dropped her leash as I’ve done many times before. I looked down, and she was gone. I didn’t think much of it as usually she goes down the driveway and sits there to wait for me. Unfortunately, this time, she ran across the street to someone who was walking their dog, a pitbull mix. Shayna was barking at the dog, and the dog walker was struggling to hold the dog. I yelled for her to stop and freeze which usually works. When the dog walker saw me, she kind of just stood there. Then her dog lunged at Shayna and nipped her, and Shayna was down on the ground, crying. I apologized to the woman, picked up Shayna and ran to the veterinary hospital. The dog had severed her spinal cord, and she had to be put to sleep.
> 
> ...


oh 
' you are not to blame.What happened to our dear Shayna was totally due to the stupidy of that disgusting dog ownerl 
What happened to our beloved Shayna could happen in a blink of the eye to any one of us. Some big dogs are dog aggressive as per breed. When you combine a naturally dog aggressive breed with a total idiot human, you are bound to encounter trouble. 
I know it would be good for my little ones to have a daily walk, but there are too many nasty, killer dogs out there. So, i do not walk my little ones.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

brendaman said:


> I debated a while whether to comment on this post as many on SM know, my case was perhaps the worst-case, tragic scenario. And I apologize, in advance, for this long post.
> 
> I had posted here the traumatic event of how 8 weeks ago we had lost our beloved Shayna. I was in our garage, putting my coat on and dropped her leash as I’ve done many times before. I looked down, and she was gone. I didn’t think much of it as usually she goes down the driveway and sits there to wait for me. Unfortunately, this time, she ran across the street to someone who was walking their dog, a pitbull mix. Shayna was barking at the dog, and the dog walker was struggling to hold the dog. I yelled for her to stop and freeze which usually works. When the dog walker saw me, she kind of just stood there. Then her dog lunged at Shayna and nipped her, and Shayna was down on the ground, crying. I apologized to the woman, picked up Shayna and ran to the veterinary hospital. The dog had severed her spinal cord, and she had to be put to sleep.
> 
> ...


Oh Brenda I am soooo sorry!! I have seen you post on other forums and wondered what happened to Shayna. I have tears in my eyes from this story!! Shayna is in my prayers rayer: and godbless her :heart: precious angel! I hope your new puppy will bring you joy. I sometimes let Opey get out of the car in my parking lot and go to the bush to potty off leash, but I will never allow that again after hearing your story. Again, I am truly sorry for your lose.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sylie said:


> oh
> ' you are not to blame.What happened to our dear Shayna was totally due to the stupidy of that disgusting dog ownerl
> What happened to our beloved Shayna could happen in a blink of the eye to any one of us. Some big dogs are dog aggressive as per breed. When you combine a naturally dog aggressive breed with a total idiot human, you are bound to encounter trouble.
> I know it would be good for my little ones to have a daily walk, but there are too many nasty, killer dogs out there. So, i do not walk my little ones.


I can understand your concern Sylvia. Not to intrude, but they all need walks to help with stimulation and new smells. Opey goes nuts if he hasn't had a walk in a day or two (we only skip walks if the weather is bad - like a blizzard). How do you keep your pooches from going bonkers?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> oh
> ' you are not to blame.What happened to our dear Shayna was totally due to the stupidy of that disgusting dog ownerl
> What happened to our beloved Shayna could happen in a blink of the eye to any one of us. Some big dogs are dog aggressive as per breed. When you combine a naturally dog aggressive breed with a total idiot human, you are bound to encounter trouble.
> I know it would be good for my little ones to have a daily walk, but there are too many nasty, killer dogs out there. So, i do not walk my little ones.


I do only occasionally for the same reason. I'm seeing more big dogs off leash and we have a leash law. It makes me nervous..


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

so, I guess this thread started off as how bad little dogs may behave. But is ending in how fast some stupid big dog can shake the life out of our beloved babies. Yes, you can complain about heel biters all day long. But just for one second try to picture your most precious angel being killed in four seconds flat, by some #@$ ugly piece of ##@@ aggressive dog. It happens.It happens way too often. I will not walk my dogs in the neighborhood, because of previous bad experiences. Forgive me, but I am not in love with killer breeds.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sylie said:


> so, I guess this thread started off as how bad little dogs may behave. But is ending in how fast some stupid big dog can shake the life out of our beloved babies. Yes, you can complain about heel biters all day long. But just for one second try to picture your most precious angel being killed in four seconds flat, by some #@$ ugly piece of ##@@ aggressive dog. It happens.It happens way too often. I will not walk my dogs in the neighborhood, because of previous bad experiences. Forgive me, but I am not in love with killer breeds.


Hi Sylvia, I hope my post didn't upset you. That wasn't my intention. I completely understand your reasoning. I have a Malt I love very much and if I had the same experiences I believe I would feel the same way as you about not walking my pooch. I apologize again if I upset you.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

uhhh I need help with Lovkins. He is a barker. He has been socialized went to puppy classes and puts on a little front (stinker). But if I dare pick up another puppy he goes crazy and he loves to jump on big dogs when we go to petsmart. It scares me I think he needs personal training?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lmillette said:


> I can understand your concern Sylvia. Not to intrude, but they all need walks to help with stimulation and new smells. Opey goes nuts if he hasn't had a walk in a day or two (we only skip walks if the weather is bad - like a blizzard). How do you keep your pooches from going bonkers?


I know that the ideal is to walk your little fluffs and let them explore the wide world. I would so like t do that...except for those nasty dogs out there who just live to kill my little ones. There are just too many unruly dogs let out to do what ever they please. I may very well be overprotectve, and my babies may suffer, but I just can't get past how many nasty dogs there are who would kill my babies in one fast shake. Been there, done that. never again.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I know that the ideal is to walk your little fluffs and let them explore the wide world. I would so like t do that...except for those nasty dogs out there who just live to kill my little ones. There are just too many unruly dogs let out to do what ever they please. I may very well be overprotectve, and my babies may suffer, but I just can't get past how many nasty dogs there are who would kill my babies in one fast shake. Been there, done that. never again.


So sorry to hear that Sylvia and sorry you had to experience such an awful thing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think it is just easier to deal with 'bad behavior' from a toy dog than a large breed. Almost every weekend we are at dog shows with small and large dogs. I have a few 'rules' I don't waiver from - I never let my toy dogs 'meet' larger breeds, even if the owners say 'don't worry, they are friendly.' There are surprisingly very few incidences of fighting/aggression at dog shows and the ones that I have seen usually involve spectators who bring their dogs, not the people who show. I do not walk my dogs ring side when it is crowded with other breeds, they are in my arms. 

And I do think that the majority of problems that do come up are the results of the small dogs, not the larger breeds. My own dogs will bark at the big dogs (esp black standard poodles, geez they hate black standard poodles) and one time, Lucy got loose from her show lead and lunged at another dog ( a basset who just looked at Lucy and said 'really?' ) If something had happened though, it absolutely would not have been the other dog's fault, it would have been my fault because my dog was off leash and instigated it.

Unfortunately though, there are clueless owners of every breed of dog. A friend of mine had a sad experience at a handling class - a husky with a clueless novice owner grabbed a chihuahua that was set up in front of it and killed it. That could probably have been avoided if both parties were more aware. 

My daughter shows in junior showmanship and it sometimes scares me with the novice kids with the large breeds because they do not always have control of their dogs. One of the first things my daughter had drilled in her head was to keep her distance from the kids with the large breeds and luckily, her dog minds her own business in the ring (out of the ring is a different story LOL) 

Very good discussion!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

aprilb said:


> To the OP, I have 3 tiny Maltese(all 3 are under 5 pounds) I am also afraid of big dogs as I was almost attacked by a lab once. Also, even though a big dog can be friendly and well-behaved, it can easily injure or kill a 4 pound dog by accidentally stepping on it, or playing with it, without meaning to. My 3 do know basic obedience and have additional training in the way they relate to me and my lifestyle. When my girls are together and we are out walking, they act the same way..barking and lunging when they see big dogs. I always give a large dog a wide berth usually by crossing to the other side of the street. That being said, I do not have these issues when I walk them individually, which I do most of the time now. Two of mine are pretty friendly and outgoing, while one is shy. I confess that I probably do indulge them more than I should, but Maltese were bred to be pampered lap dogs, so they are different from Rottweilers in that respect. ALL dog owners need to be responsible and should be able to control their dogs, however, I believe there is a greater burden on owners of large dogs because they can do a lot more damage, whether it is intended or not.


I 100% agree April .....very well put . ~:amen:


----------



## ErinKC (May 6, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I think it is just easier to deal with 'bad behavior' from a toy dog than a large breed. Almost every weekend we are at dog shows with small and large dogs. I have a few 'rules' I don't waiver from - I never let my toy dogs 'meet' larger breeds, even if the owners say 'don't worry, they are friendly.' There are surprisingly very few incidences of fighting/aggression at dog shows and the ones that I have seen usually involve spectators who bring their dogs, not the people who show. I do not walk my dogs ring side when it is crowded with other breeds, they are in my arms.
> 
> And I do think that the majority of problems that do come up are the results of the small dogs, not the larger breeds. My own dogs will bark at the big dogs (esp black standard poodles, geez they hate black standard poodles) and one time, Lucy got loose from her show lead and lunged at another dog ( a basset who just looked at Lucy and said 'really?' ) If something had happened though, it absolutely would not have been the other dog's fault, it would have been my fault because my dog was off leash and instigated it.
> 
> Unfortunately though, there are clueless owners of every breed of dog. A friend of mine had a sad experience at a handling class - a husky with a clueless novice owner grabbed a chihuahua that was set up in front of it and killed it. That could probably have been avoided if both parties were more aware.


I thought this was very well put, and I really like your way of thinking. The world would be a better and safer place for the owners of both large and small breed dogs if they would all think that way, rather than being blind to their own actions and blaming the "others." At some point, it comes down to the fact that dogs are animals, no matter how babied, trained, conditioned etc. they may be. We as the owners need to be the ones taking action on both sides.

A large breed dog that sees a 5lb toy dog posturing and coming at it threateningly may end up reacting towards it in the same way it would to a dog of it's own size, but unfortunately the size difference makes the results devastating. I don't think this makes the big dog nasty or evil or any of those adjectives. I believe it is just acting as an animal would when threatened. Being a dog, it can't recognize that the "attacker" is really a beloved furbaby that couldn't harm a fly...it just see another dog. I think it's our responsibility as owners to avoid putting our dogs in those situations....like you mention doing at your dog shows.

I feel very bad that there are people who can't walk there dogs in their neighborhoods out of fear for the dogs' lives  I am _almost_ absolutely certain that Glo would not attack a passing dog because of who she is, and her training. BUT, I am not in her head, I can not guarantee it 100%, so we do not pass by strange dogs closely. We will move on to the grass, or to the other sidewalk. Why tempt fate, however unlikely? I also want to be respectful of the people with small dogs who think mine is "vicious" and give them enough space to feel comfortable. 

I think that those of you who are scared to walk your dogs could still do so if you stay aware of your surrounding and be proactive. Choose places to walk where there is space to stay away from other dogs, don't use a flexi-lead, turn around or cross the street. I would actually LOVE a world were dog owners all actively tried to avoid each other while on leash!!:thumbsup: There are other more suitable venues for socialization. (Obviously the illegally loose dogs are a whole other matter...unfortunately not much advice about that, I would not feel safe walking in those circumstances either  ).


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

ErinKC said:


> I thought this was very well put, and I really like your way of thinking. The world would be a better and safer place for the owners of both large and small breed dogs if they would all think that way, rather than being blind to their own actions and blaming the "others." At some point, it comes down to the fact that dogs are animals, no matter how babied, trained, conditioned etc. they may be. We as the owners need to be the ones taking action on both sides.
> 
> A large breed dog that sees a 5lb toy dog posturing and coming at it threateningly may end up reacting towards it in the same way it would to a dog of it's own size, but unfortunately the size difference makes the results devastating. I don't think this makes the big dog nasty or evil or any of those adjectives. I believe it is just acting as an animal would when threatened. Being a dog, it can't recognize that the "attacker" is really a beloved furbaby that couldn't harm a fly...it just see another dog. I think it's our responsibility as owners to avoid putting our dogs in those situations....like you mention doing at your dog shows.
> 
> ...


This is a great discussion- I know it hits home to many who have had traumatic experiences. There are so many great responses and I wholeheartedly agree that it is BOTH parties' roles to keep the pups safe. I keep my dog on lead all the time when we go out 100% of the time due to the experiences of the members here. I also am blessed to have a dog who is friendly with other dogs- I have never ever seen him lunge at another dog. But as you aptly stated, why tempt fate? I won't stop walking Obi in my safe neighborhood but I will definitely avoid putting him in any potentially dangerous situations as dogs are dogs and nothing in life is 100%. Just like people, no dog is perfect but they do deserve love. I don't think anyone should pass judgment on a human if his or her dog is reactive. I think that some dogs are more prone to being reactive and as long as the owner is aware of that and works to train the dog, I think it is commendable.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lovkins mama said:


> uhhh I need help with Lovkins. He is a barker. He has been socialized went to puppy classes and puts on a little front (stinker). But if I dare pick up another puppy he goes crazy and he loves to jump on big dogs when we go to petsmart. It scares me I think he needs personal training?



Christina,
My Vet advised me to ever allow Sammie to jump on a big dog or any dog for that matter. Even though he won't jump or approach a big dog, he is opposite, fearful more than anything. If you saw what a dog can do in a matter of seconds to a Malt as I and others here did, you would avoid them until SL has proper manners. Especially if he meets another untrained dog, or if there is more than one dog. My Vet could not believe they did not kill him, as normally the outcome is fatal once in the mouth. 
hugs,
Kandis


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Great thread!! 

I've been through hundreds of small breeds. Most seem to be "naturally" calm. I've had several, who needed training, but for the most part, all was right with the world.

Let me tell you though, my LBB (been with me since he was 6-weeks-old) at the age of 7-years-old, decided he hated my foster, Coby. Oh, and Coby hated him! It was cut throat. Same with Raul and Henry. Just ugly. So, yup, I kept them apart when I was not around.

I'm embarrassed to say I do not have alot of time with training. Walks are on a short lead, to keep them safe, and they can get crazy. Most of the time, my idiots want to play with every dog in sight. Not cool. 

The larger breeds, in my area, are the coolest of the cool. They make mine look like a bunch of morons ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I think it is just easier to deal with 'bad behavior' from a toy dog than a large breed. Almost every weekend we are at dog shows with small and large dogs. I have a few 'rules' I don't waiver from - I never let my toy dogs 'meet' larger breeds, even if the owners say 'don't worry, they are friendly.'


I think this is excellent advice!!


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

My maltese is like you described. When I take him for walks and he sees people or other dogs he goes crazy barking and pulling the leash. I have no idea how to stop it! He is very smart. We have taught him tricks and he listens, but I so wish I could take him outside and walk him without him going crazy. My neighbor told me today I should spank him, but there is no way in the world I would ever do that!

I try to say "No" real loud and pull back on the leash, but none of that works. On occassion when I go outside he runs out behind me before I can stop him and I have to go chase him down the street, he won't come when called either!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Haley28 said:


> My maltese is like you described. When I take him for walks and he sees people or other dogs he goes crazy barking and pulling the leash. I have no idea how to stop it! He is very smart. We have taught him tricks and he listens, but I so wish I could take him outside and walk him without him going crazy. My neighbor told me today I should spank him, but there is no way in the world I would ever do that!
> 
> I try to say "No" real loud and pull back on the leash, but none of that works. On occassion when I go outside he runs out behind me before I can stop him and I have to go chase him down the street, he won't come when called either!


What you describe is reactive behavior. Corrections will only make it worse. Like the OP, many people do not understand reactive behavior and consider it lack of training. The fact is my boy is reactive and while I believe some of it came from his own tendencies, it was negative training experiences rather than a lack of training that contributed to this behavior. He has been through MANY training classes and it was his first puppy kindergarten class when he was almost attacked by a huge dog that I think contributed to his behavior with other dogs. 

I took Pat Miller's camp for reactive dogs. She is one of the foremost experts in the country. You can read my posts about it. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/106557-what-reactive-dog.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/106537-cadeaus-reactive-rover-camp.html

This weekend when I was at a trial with my Cadie I observed a Jack Russell terrier having a reactive episode which reminded me so much of my boy, and she got told to correct him by one of the judges. Even people who have trained dogs for years have very little understanding of the behavioral science behind this. I felt so bad for the owner of that dog because I could totally relate to how frustrated and embarrassed she must have felt. Clearly, she has been working with her dog. She is not one of those who does not socialize. Her dog gets plenty of her attention. But this is not something that we should assume reflects bad pet parenting. Some dogs have this issue and like behavioral disorders in human children, it is often poorly understood.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> What you describe is reactive behavior. Corrections will only make it worse. Like the OP, many people do not understand reactive behavior and consider it lack of training. The fact is my boy is reactive and while I believe some of it came from his own tendencies, it was negative training experiences rather than a lack of training that contributed to this behavior. He has been through MANY training classes and it was his first puppy kindergarten class when he was almost attacked by a huge dog that I think contributed to his behavior with other dogs.
> 
> I took Pat Miller's camp for reactive dogs. She is one of the foremost experts in the country. You can read my posts about it.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/106557-what-reactive-dog.html
> ...


Thank You Carina for this information. :thumbsup: Sammie is reactive. And it's very confusing you're right.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Haley28 said:


> My maltese is like you described. When I take him for walks and he sees people or other dogs he goes crazy barking and pulling the leash. I have no idea how to stop it! He is very smart. We have taught him tricks and he listens, but I so wish I could take him outside and walk him without him going crazy. My neighbor told me today I should spank him, but there is no way in the world I would ever do that!
> 
> I try to say "No" real loud and pull back on the leash, but none of that works. On occassion when I go outside he runs out behind me before I can stop him and I have to go chase him down the street, he won't come when called either!


Your not alone with this problem. It's a good practice to leash up before opening any doors and don't set leash down. I know I can't catch Sammie if he runs down the street. :w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Your not alone with this problem. It's a good practice to leash up before opening any doors and don't set leash down. I know I can't catch Sammie if he runs down the street. :w00t:


Not only are my leashed up, the lead is wrapped around my wrist, with a death grip on the lead!!!!LOL. Not taking any chances!!!!! Ever since my Buffy (at the bridge) was attacked by a German Shepherd dog, I am paranoid!!!!


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

I will definately have to be more careful when I go out. Toby just loves to follow me everywhere and he is definately fast! I'm glad I'm not alone  I feel so bad for those who have had their maltese attacked. I don't know what I would do if something like that happened to Toby. He is my best friend! He drives me crazy sometimes, but I couldn't imagine not having him!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Erin, I have to tell you the most magical moment for me and my babies, they were truly pups at that time, was when the came across a beautiful German Shepeard (gosh How I love them). I was flabergasted, keep in mind, all babies were on a leash, including the GS. My two, just sat in front of the GS and looked up at him, I was so amazed, here the GS, was a dear therapy dog. I think my babies, don't fear larger breeds, based on our walks and the groomers, I have never seen oh my goodness such large breeds, now to be honest, because of the body weight, I just can't have them play together freely. The larger breed may mean no harm at all, but one small playful paw may send my little ones flying. But I do love how they are so well adjusted to larger breeds.

And um, although this is a Maltese fourum...ohhhhhh please share pic of your special baby .


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

StevieB - my dog is a "rescue" too (owner surrender - twice!) and on our first trip to the vet, to a dog shop in town, and to the groomer Bella went NUTS on the big dogs and the small ones. I want to let her bark it out (she's just trying to say hi and play, I've let her do this with some other family dogs) but the owners give me this shaming look. I might give one back next time. :HistericalSmiley:

We're learning, she's getting better on the leash although I need to hold about 2 ft of it in my hand or I'll be running and not walking, and we've got some puppy play dates scheduled so I'm hoping that the more she's exposed to other dogs, the better she will do. Of course, she'll be 6 years old next month so it's a lot of work! 

Socialization is key!  This site has been so great, I'm a first time Malt/dog owner and think I've read every forum on here the last two weeks. Thank you all!


----------

